# Interval International "Gold" and ShortStay Exchange



## marmite (Jan 13, 2013)

Have any of you upgraded your membership to Gold and have an opinion about it?   

Their ShortStay Exchange program sounds interesting to me, and I am extremely curious how many nights I could end up getting for my SDO.  If the trading power were there, splitting my stay between a couple of resorts would be really appealing... but I can't help but think II will be shorting me on nights.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2013)

The offerings are few and far between - off-season resorts in areas with more supply than demand.  You can see what's available on the II website, without gold membership - you just can't book them.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 14, 2013)

I've used the ShortStays a few times, but then again we own in a points-based system and usually prefer shorter than a week stays.  I did get a spring break Florida week and a Marriott Custom House week through ShortStays, though both were probably within a month of check-in date.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 14, 2013)

What Denise said. The short stay exchange availability is a complete joke. I have Platinum mainly for the cheaper getways but with XYZ's I will likely not renew the upgrade.

Think about this. Why use the short stay option when you can use an XYZ and get two full weeks for basically the same price? XYZ's have less restriction and do not require a membership upgrade. As long as they have the XYZ program short stay exchanges make no sense.


----------



## marmite (Jan 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> The offerings are few and far between - off-season resorts in areas with more supply than demand.  You can see what's available on the II website, without gold membership - you just can't book them.



Maybe there is something wrong with their website   That would be such a shock.  When I clicked the button (to view short stay exchanges), it appeared to have the same inventory as when I search with my own unit. Everything was also marked as being weeks.


----------

